
A Biotech Company Changed Its Name to ‘Riot Blockchain’ and Its Stock Is Surging - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-04/from-biotech-to-bitcoin-bioptix-shifts-focus-to-blockchain
======
thebiglebrewski
Haha this is all so dumb. Greater fool theory at work.

...not that I don't own some Ethereum, tho...

